# Cybersex and judge’s opinion



## DavidR1968 (Jun 24, 2020)

My wife will not stop doing sex videos with someone she met online despite me asking and a counselor also saying to stop. Will a judge take this into consideration when it comes to alimony? I’ve had it. She actually asked me to leave the bedroom so she can “finish up”. Even our kids are disgusted. Thank you


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Talk with your lawyer about it (you DO have a lawyer already, yes?) Do you have copies of the videos? You may be able to use those in the proceedings depending on where you live. She is doing this so that your KIDS know about it? How old are the kids -- THAT will certainly be taken into account for the custody....


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Depends on the state. But if the kids know, that is a big plus for you getting custody and getting child support from her


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

That depends on the state you live in and the judge you get. In about half the states, infidelity doesn't matter one iota. Do you have a lawyer? If not, you need have consultations to see where you stand. After the judge is appointed your lawyer can tell you which way they are likely to sway because judges are creatures of habit even if they shouldn't be.

I'm _guessing _you were born in '68, so you wouldn't have young kids. IF you do have minor children this could affect custody.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Kamstel2 said:


> Depends on the state. But if the kids know, that is a big plus for you getting custody and getting child support from her


Unless he is the one telling them. Then it is a big minus.


----------



## DavidR1968 (Jun 24, 2020)

The kids do know. In fact, one of them was the one who found out. Overheard noises. I’m from Connecticut. I have her admission that she’s not going to stop, pictures they have exchanged, and “you ended a video chat” screenshots.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

DavidR1968 said:


> The kids do know. In fact, one of them was the one who found out. Overheard noises. I’m from Connecticut. I have her admission that she’s not going to stop, pictures they have exchanged, and “you ended a video chat” screenshots.


From a quick Google search it looks like CT let's judges use their discretion when it comes to infidelity lowering or increasing alimony. 

Do you have a lawyer yet?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Connecticut allows at-fault divorce. You need to talk to an attorney and find out how your courts would handle this.

Courts in a number of states, including Alabama, Arkansas, California, *Connecticut*, Michigan and Virginia, have decided that cybersex can be used as legal grounds for divorce. 





Is Cybersex Grounds for Divorce? - It's Cheating


Around 50% of marriages in the USA end in divorce, and some reports estimate that the growing phenomenon of cyber infidelity now plays a role in nearly one-third of divorce … Read More



www.itscheating.com


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@DavidR1968,

How old are your children?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Unfortunately the way your wife is going it may not matter. That kind of lifestyle leads a bad end, just like any other junky.


----------



## DavidR1968 (Jun 24, 2020)

My kids are 16 and 17. The 16 year old heard noises from our bedroom and peeked in to see Mom. 
Thank you everyone. I’ll be coming back here for more support as I go through this major change in my life.


----------



## Buffer (Dec 17, 2019)

Your legal adviser Is best to advise. 
Support the children throughout this. WW is in papa land. Unfortunately once she has sent a video over the web, she has lost all control of it. 
Through your legal team she needs to understand that years later her adult children could come across the images. 
She is so silly. 
D and go for full custody. Change the internet and wifi password. If she wants to post nudes she can use her own data. 
One day at a time
Buffer


----------

